# MAJOR texting typing lag



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so I'm running AOKP Build 5, KT747 kernel, and Trap's Inverted MMS app. For some reason I've been having a tremendous amount of lag lately while typing. It's REALLY annoying. Anyone know what's causing this? Any possible fixes?


----------

